# Prewar Shelby Rex



## Waterland (Jun 11, 2013)

Picked this up today.  It's in rough shape, but mostly there.  Shelby Rex, not sure of year, but hopefully you guys can help my figure it out.  I'm guessing 39 to 41.  Serial number is c 89493.  Rear hub is New Departure Model D with the earlier style brake arm, front hub is New Departure Model W.  The front Rim doesn't match the rear rim, so I'm assuming that the front rim was replaced at one point.  The seat doesn't look original but I could be wrong.  I'm also fairly certain that the chainring is wrong, as I don't recall ever seeing a Shelby with the sweetheart style chainring.  Also, fenders are incorrect, rear fender looks like it's from a 24" bike and was cleverly attached with bits of old license plates to make up for the fact that the braces don't reach.  The front brace for the chainguard is broken as is seen in the 3rd picture, but it looks like it could be easily replaced.  Tires are Wards Riverside Mates in really good shape, they hold air just fine with no cracking of the sidewalls.  Date code on the tires is 60-3125-3116, does anyone know how to decode the datecodes on these?






















If anyone can give me more info or show me a picture of what a complete bike would have looked like, that would be great.  Would this have had a tank option at all?  Seems to me that it was more of a base model.


----------



## Waterland (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone out there?  Where's team shelby when I need them?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 12, 2013)

*Team Shelby is in the house .......*

Here is the same frame in green that was ridden a couple years back by a fellow CYCLONE COASTER rider ... Don't know his serial number .... but he stated it was a 1941 ... not sure of the badge on that bike either ... but that frame/tank combo is not as common as the other two pictured .. the rear wheel appears to be the correct profile .. the front appears to be a Roadmaster profile  .. hope that helps out ... ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## izee2 (Jun 12, 2013)

I believe that the Frame is a little earlier. I would say 39'-40'. Yours has a wishbone style frame. Look where the seat post goes thru/between the top frame bar.  I think they used that style frame up to 1940. The green ones frame attaches directly to the seat post. That was used also in the late thirties but continued into the 50's.
The Chainring is a Shelby. I have some pics/photo copies of that ring on bikes from 36'-40' I also have one on a Shelby Project that I hope to complete ..someday. 
Also That style bike came with or without a tank or truss rods or racks or lights. You can configure it anyway you want and be correct.
Not sure about the seat. I have seen one similar seat on a girls Shelby but I can't tell you if it belongs on your or not. 

I'm not always right ..usually wrong... its Just my 2cents. Hope it helps.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 12, 2013)

*Your right .....*



izee2 said:


> I believe that the Frame is a little earlier. I would say 39'-40'. Yours has a wishbone style frame. Look where the seat post goes thru/between the top frame bar.  I think they used that style frame up to 1940. The green ones frame attaches directly to the seat post. That was used also in the late thirties but continued into the 50's.
> The Chainring is a Shelby. I have some pics/photo copies of that ring on bikes from 36'-40' I also have one on a Shelby Project that I hope to complete ..someday.
> Also That style bike came with or without a tank or truss rods or racks or lights. You can configure it anyway you want and be correct.
> Not sure about the seat. I have seen one similar seat on a girls Shelby but I can't tell you if it belongs on your or not.
> ...




Now that I look at the green frame it is not splitting before .. but it was the only reference I had that had the tank style on it & I didn't look if it even split ... my bad ... I think it was Bernards Tiki bike that had the same frame on it .. but no tank .. well he made his own .. here it is below ...  ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## Waterland (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info!  39 to 40 was my guess but I wasn't sure.  I haven't decided what to do with this yet. If I restore it I'd like to find a tank and truss rods for it, I think it would look much more complete.  I'll probably put a different seat on for now, a long spring would look killer on it.  Grease it up and throw on a chain, it's rideable as is.


----------



## Waterland (Jun 26, 2013)

So I think I'm going to build this up as a rider, there is some good original paint under the red house paint on the bike, so I'll see what's there and what I can bring out.  I have a nice long-spring saddle that I can put on, it's a ladies saddle, but it will be a really comfortable ride.  I'd like at least to find the correct rack and the correct fenders for it.  I might also put a tank on.  If anyone has any of those parts available, let me know, thanks!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 26, 2013)

Hard to make correct recommendation with the all permutations Shelby used with different badging and not much remaining of the original bicycle to judge by components.
The tank you seek is not any easy one to find...it is more teardrop shaped from the closeness of the top tubes at the seat post juncture and the high arc of the top tube.
This is the only pic I have available.
Chris


----------

